# 12 mile hike this weekend!!



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I never thought the end of Elk season would be such a weight off my shoulders!! Now that I don't have the pressure to score on an Elk I can chase small game for a few months.

So, Saturday I'm going to shoot for a major hike to find some bunnies, grouse and Coyote. I need to check the rules but if legal I'm going to strap the .223 to my back and carry the shotgun on my shoulder!! Nothing like making an all day hike in the mountains. As long as the storm isn't to strong!!
Anyone else heading out in the weather?


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Looking to find some Coyotes and bunnies, hopefully...


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Everything is packed, I'm more pumped about this hunt than my archery Elk hunt, gotta love Utah, the fun never ends!! I finally got the camera figured out so I'll post pics of the journey!!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

12 Miles good lord I'm in goose hunting shape right now, 12 miles is a long ways!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Welp, my 12 mile hike turned into a 12 second truck drive. I was sliding on my own street so I just said screw it and came home. Then today I ended up on the sidewalk in park city while driving to work. I had to go to wall mart and get tire chains. They make a serious difference!! What are the laws as far as driving on backstreets during a storm. One guy said it is not legal to use chains unless you are off road.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> What are the laws as far as driving on backstreets during a storm. One guy said it is not legal to use chains unless you are off road.


You can use chains on road when necessary.


> Utah Code
> Title 41 Motor Vehicles
> Chapter 6a Traffic Code
> Section 1636 Tires which are prohibited -- Regulatory powers of state transportation department -- Winter use of studs -- Special permits -- Tread depth.
> ...


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I had found that same article after I posted the question, glad to have it confirmed though!! I don't like the vibration but it is sure better than crashing!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

An INCH worth of tread??? Sounds to me like those rules are for big rigs. 

But Goshawk is right. No harm in using chains during a snowstorm. If it keeps you safe, and keeps others safe, I would think the law would be on your side on this one. 

Now if you decided to throw on the chains in july and drive around, I'm sure you'd hear from a LEO.


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Many Canyons in the State Of Utah you are required to have chains in your motor vehicle from 11-01---------03-31. Just one of those laws that should be enforced but is not.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah I agree, I had no idea how much traction they give you. I got 2 sets even though I only have 2 wheel drive. It really keeps from having the front wheels start skidding and losing steering. Now I can go ice fishing for sure!!


----------

